# How the old timers did it



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Some people restore Corvettes and Mustangs, some people restore turn of the century rock crushers, compactors and washing machines. 

Pretty fascinating old machinery, still looks like a heck of alot of work though.






-DallanC


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Could you imagine if that big steam "jumping jack" got in the way of your foot? 

I love those old machines. I'd like to have the old bike the guy was riding.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

They still use a horse drawn grader to groom the runway at Indian Creek on the Middle Fork of the Salmon.

If my family history is correct my grandfather was the first Maytag washer salesman in the intermountain area.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

middlefork said:


> They still use a horse drawn grader to groom the runway at Indian Creek on the Middle Fork of the Salmon.
> 
> If my family history is correct my grandfather was the first Maytag washer salesman in the intermountain area.


Is that the strip by the Flying B? We flew into a strip from Stanley in a bush plane for a late season Cast & Blast trip.

First and last time I have taken off and landed in a field that didn't have pavement. Good times.

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

KineKilla said:


> Is that the strip by the Flying B? We flew into a strip from Stanley in a bush plane for a late season Cast & Blast trip.
> 
> First and last time I have taken off and landed in a field that didn't have pavement. Good times.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


Up river from the Flying B. There are several dirt strips in the corridor. Most are private (ranch) strips. Indian Creek is the fly in launch point for low water. USFS guard station.


----------

